# Need help for ideas for Disco is Dead party



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am going to have my 2nd halloween party and decided to decorate my basement in the theme of disco is dead. I am going to have a few zombies wearing 70s leisure suits and maybe even a hippie skeleton who has been "hanging" around for a while. I will decorate the rest of my house in other halloween themes.
My problem is how do I decorate the walls for a disco party? Last year my basement was a dungeon and I had scene setters everywhere. I am attaching a pic of my basement. Any ideas to decorate? I have a disco ball to hang and clueless about the rest.
Thank you
Erin


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

If you liked the scene setters... why not use these?

http://www.partyamerica.com/category/shop+by+theme/disco/scene+setters.do

BTW... great theme.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Do not forget the disco ball!!!!!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I would suggest bright god awful colors with alot of strobes and neon signs if you can afford them. (rope lights made into signs stating "dance" etc. would work) A laser light and fog would also be great. Bubble machine. basically anything used in a club scene. I dont know what color your basemant walls are now but you could hang different colored sheets or tie dyed. anything to bring the multi colored effect out. Hope this helps. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

metallic fringe or love bead curtains can cover walls, and all the major party stores have disco collections - this one is good:

http://www.windycitynovelties.com/747c/disco-party-decorations.html


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seem an artist make a Skull Disco Ball. Maybe use the 2' multi color balls for $3.00 at Kmart. Duck tape some carved foam & glue some mirror squares all over. Mybe spray Silver Paint under first incase you get sick of sticking them on ( warning the silver paint takes much longer to dry )


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Found It, I hope it shows up ok


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

oh I love love love that skull disco ball! Thank you for all of the ideas


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How about some of the scene setters that Evilz suggested (loved them BTW) and splatter them with blood???

Remember the lit up floor in Saturday Night Fever? Don't know how you'd do it, but it would be way cool!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I also like the idea of doing a twist - Disco is UNdead. Vampire disco? Zombie disco? Just seems to open up a little more room, and I'm a sucker for wordplay.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey the Crypt Kicker 5


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am doing zombies dressed in disco attire! As in disco is "dead" .  Also I am having a CD invitation design courtesy of awesome Rikki !! Here is a pic of it. I am going to have the back with the skull listing the songs and you fold it and the cover has John Zombiefied on it.
What do you think?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What do I think???

I think it is *PERFECT,* that's what I think!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks great! I LOVE the disco skull and invitations!!! Be careful though.. Tie dye and psychedelic colors are more of a 60's and 70's thing.. Disco was everything sparkly and glittery.. I don't know if you care about running them together, I just thought I would throw it out there.  You could buy those long Tinsel-like curtains in a couple complimentary colors and put them on the walls.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Looks great! I LOVE the disco skull and invitations!!! Be careful though.. Tie dye and psychedelic colors are more of a 60's and 70's thing.. Disco was everything sparkly and glittery.. I don't know if you care about running them together, I just thought I would throw it out there.  You could buy those long Tinsel-like curtains in a couple complimentary colors and put them on the walls.


I really would love to have the Tinsel-like curtains! Where can I get those?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol I know you can buy them in all sizes at Shindigz.com (I think thats spelled right) But you may be able to find them cheaper if you look around. I'll keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Email from ShinDigz this morning:

http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm...m_source=ExactTarget&StumpsTrackID=SZ32047420

Free Shipping and Save 10%
on orders $65+
Use code SZH9Y6


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Heather! Erin, if you go to that website and put "Disco" in the search box, they have ooodles of stuff.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

I did this theme a few years ago. A couple of thing that worked well:
Thrift shop 70's albums strewn around the living room. (Donnie and Marie-that was really scary!)
Ebay Lava lamps everywhere
Bright Brady Bunch fabrics "re-covered" all of our loose pillows and cushions
70's games on the tables- nothing is funnier than tipsy women playing Operation!
Disco ball and disco music for dancing_we rented the light stand and strobe dance floor lights was not as expensive as we thought it would be.
We also found cheap 70's movie posters online pretty cheap and placed them down the hall with a red light. Jaws, etc. ended up rather eerie.
Last of all, we had an entire bedroom dedicated to the Exorcist movie.
Alas, no pics...but that was our first party and now we are on our 5th with this year's theme being "Fairy Tales and Nursery Rhymes".


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Erin, if you want to rent lights (with or without stands) you should check out the DooWop Shop. I know there's one in Louisville, though I'm not sure exactly where. But anyway, they charge unbelievably low prices to rent their equipment and have a wide selection too.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

How about a game where a person "shoots" a disco ball. I would make it similar to "pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey."


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Erin, I was looking through the sales papers this morning and saw that K-mart has a beaded curtain with skulls on it for $6. Thought that might be a good decoration for your party.


----------

